# New Flyfisherman



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

I recently received an Abel Super 6N and matching rod for a gift. I have uses flies in the past but only for small cut throat trout in Wyoming. I bay fish out of Rockport. I will most likely be fishing from a kayak. I have a lot of questions about the sport. 

I don't even know what kind of line/backing to put on my reel. Sinking? Floating? How do you know what to use? 

What shops in Houston cater towards the fly fisherman? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited, cabelas , Bayou City Angler- all will be helpful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gammel (Aug 16, 2012)

Pm Sent, Good luck.

Bill


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I too kayak fly fish, mostly in the inshore waters around Freeport TX. I almost always have on a floating WF line like a Rio bonefish/redfish taper or an Airflo Bruce Chard. Probably everyone has a favorite line. The two above work well for me. Backing is something I haven't paid a lot of attention to. I've only had a couple of reds get into the backing. I guess if you get into a jack, tarpon, or something really big and fast does the backing becomes more of an issue. 

These lines I mentioned load quickly for stalking fish up shallow and also work well enough for me casting to slightly deeper structure like reefs margins and drains. 

I bet any of the local shops can set you up well, but I haven't had any experience with them other than buying a few materials and taking a fly tying class at Bass Pro in Pearland. 

Other than that, it's really just fishing. You can make it what you want. Some folks pretty much cast to sighted fish exclusively and shun anything else. Others like me cast to visible fish when conditions allow but also fly fish structure and sign. I think it's fun to cast along a reef margin and get a good take from some mystery fish. You never know what you might dredge up. The clear water around Rockport should give you plenty of sight casting opportunities.


----------



## pesurf (Apr 12, 2011)

Team Jefe,
If you get a chance to run South of Rockport town before your next fishing trip, try to stop by Roy's in Corpus. Don will get you all set up with everything you need. Half the store is now flyfishing/kayaking. 

Just started flyfishing myself about a year ago. They're really down to earth and are super helpful to anybody wanting to learn. Those guys are members of the Laguna Madre Fly Fishers of Corpus, putting on lessons once a month, hosting fly tying sessions over at the local pizza place once a month. 

Good Luck
PE


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I've always done better on the fly stuff in August and September when the tide fall out. Much easier to site cast then.



Sent from my NS-P10A6100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Go over to FTU on the Katy Frwy , talk to the guys, they're very helpful!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

RUFcaptain said:


> Go over to FTU on the Katy Frwy , talk to the guys, they're very helpful!


^^^^^^^what he said^^^^^^


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Good advice above, but when in Rockport you've got to stop in Dave Hayward's shop by the Burger King. He's one of the best guys on the planet and a great instructor.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Bruce J said:


> Good advice above, but when in Rockport you've got to stop in Dave Hayward's shop by the Burger King. He's one of the best guys on the planet and a great instructor.


 ^^^^ Groups of us guys have invaded his store several times in the past and he is always been very accommodating. I never leave without buying something.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

I've spoken with the guy at FTU off Katy Freeway and he was very helpful. I'm going to bring some of my gear in next week and he's going to get me set up with some flies. I also will be seeing Dave at Swan's Point tomorrow afternoon. I spoke with him on the phone and he seems very helpful! I will keep you guys posted on how it goes. 

Any advice on places to wade and fly fish around Rockport? Are their place to target reds that aren't super deep mud? Most of my fishing is done from the boat. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Just ask Dave. The water has been abnormally high the past few weeks down in the Rockport/Port Aransas area making sight fishing virtually impossible. The fish were for the most part as far back in the back lakes as you could possibly go. Look for large sand flats, that will aid your sight fishing. Any deep grass and it's good luck, you hard pressed to see fish. Look for drains, oyster bar edges, and other structure to fish when blind casting. 

If you're wading find a good spot (bait movement and water 4" to 16" deep) and stand relatively still for at least 15 minutes, (hint: it's better they come to you than you chase them down). Refrain from casting to fish movement where you can not identify the fish, especially if it moves fast. That will most likely be mullet. Most beginners spend way too much time and energy fishing to mullet...but it will happen, as it does for all of us. At least until you get tuned in on wade fishing, the quarry, and use of the fly rod! If your wading...be as quiet as you can. If you can hear water being displaced while you wade you're just taking a slow walk, if you cant hear anything then you're wade fishing! Be careful of sting rays. I advise you get some form of ray guards when just starting out. With time you will be able to determine when they are needed and when they are not. Take note, stepping on a ray is very much like stepping on a land mind! Not as damaging but hurts like heck and you'll wish you never did it!

As you are new to this game my advice is to get a few lessons from a qualified casting instructor. Tell them you are interested in saltwater fly fishing and to recommend some gear and flies. This will cut down on the many $$$ frustrations$$$ you can face. Stacey at Bayou City Angler (BCA), Marcos at Fishing Tackle Unlimited (FTU) or many others in the Houston area (Google knows them all) can get you where you want to go as fast as you put in the time to practice. It's simple, No practice no results! 
Check out the Texas Fly Fishers of Houston web site and you will find a group of men and women who can offer you all the help you'll need, and probably more than you can absorb for awhile. GOOD LUCK AND HAVE A GREAT TIME LEARNING!

Look for some quiet water, early morning and you might find one of these.


----------

